# paint



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i am going to have a 3d background from polystyrene for brian the lobster but i would need to paint it! any brands i could ise that wont kill him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Any arcrylic paint should do the job safely. Remember, that with any paint you use you will have to seal the polystyrene using a fish-safe epoxy resin. Clear G4 pond sealer will do nicely.


----------

